# To Burp or Not To Burp????



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

I have terrible gas at night and have found myself in the routine of swallowing air intentionally to make myself burp in the hopes that I will feel better afterwards. Sometimes, it seems to work; however, I am wondering if I am just creating a vicious cycle. Is it better to try to make oneself expel gas or to "hold" it in until it passes naturally all the while enduring PAIN???!!!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:found myself in the routine of swallowing air intentionally


How do you do that?Belching occurs when the lower esophageal sphincter opens and the longitudinal muscle of the esophagus contracts, thus forcing air up through the upper esophageal sphincter. Something like peppermint might facilitate this activity.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2001)

FluxWhat kind of peppermint do you have to take? Do you have to take it on a consistant basis or as needed?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2001)

My Gastro doc says I swallow air subconciously..same result....lots of burps....


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:My Gastro doc says I swallow air subconciously..same result....lots of burps..


Burping does *not* necessarily mean you are swallowing air.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2001)

YAY! Other people are freaks too! Everyday after eating something, or even right in the morning I have to swallow air in order to try and force out a full burp. I have tried to explain this problem to my doctors, but its like they don't even hear my complaint. Its very uncomfortable and painful. I have to squeeze my abs and roll around to try and get the air out. I discovered when it doesn't come out is when I will get that SHARP PAIN behind my left ribs, and when I finally do burp, that pain goes away. I AM SO GLAD I AM NOT THE ONLY PERSON WITH THIS WIERD PROBLEM!! My new doctor told me she thought I might have IBS after asking just a few questions. She was right on the nose.


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

Flux,I am not only a person with IBS but also a certified speech-language pathologist. Have you never heard of esophageal speech?? How do you think that one speaks using esophageal speech if one cannot MAKE oneself BURP??? I have made 90 minute audiotapes of esophageal speech produced via burping. I'm not sure where your area of expertise lies however; it appears to be in the area of gas/bloat. Maybe you could offer some explanation for my phenomena.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2001)

Flux...I didnt say that it did...I was only referring to my own case as stated by my physician. There are indeed many reasons that people "burp", swallowing air, how and for whatever reason is just one of them.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:What kind of peppermint do you have to take? Do you have to take it on a consistant basis or as needed?


Any peppermint that is not enterically coated since you want to work as soon as you injest it to have it relax the esophagus. Peppermint is a volatile oil which has smooth muscle relaxant capabilities. You'd probably have to take it as needed.


> quote:How do you think that one speaks using esophageal speech if one cannot MAKE oneself BURP???


I think people who can belch are doing something to force their esophageal longitudinal muscle to tense and contract voluntarily. I don't know how anyone could do this if they just couldn't do it from the start; the lower part of the esophagus is supposed to be smooth muscle under autonomic control but apparently some people can control it. I don't know if that is what you are doing or not. I don't think swallowing air (whatever that really means) is necessarily involved and I'm not sure people who can speak from their esophagus are conracting their esophageal longitudinal muscle when they speak that way. I don't think they have been studied in depth either manometrically or even fluoroscopically. Do you know if they have been? I'm not sure what you are asking. I was asking you how you swallow air. I don't think we know much about the mechanics of that even in healthy people.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2001)

DonnaDB,Your post sounded like you were describing me. I have this exact same problem and have had it for years. Not only do I belch excessively, I can usually taste whatever food I have just eaten. I,too, have to force myself to belch as it makes me feel better. I have found myself bending over and pushing on my abdomen to help force the belch out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2001)

I had this problem as well, where I was burping all the time, particulary after I ate and lying down to go to sleep at night. I was diagnosed with GERD/hiatal hernia and ended up having the Nissen fundoplication surgery to repair it. (which created another whole set of problems - bad lower intestinal gas, bloating, and farting)But before the surgery the doctor did also say that I was swallowing air unconsiously to surpress the acid that was coming up into my esophogeus. If you haven't had tests to check for hiatal hernia (endoscopy, barium swallow), it's something you might want to consider. I found that swallowing more air intentionally to get a burp out made me feel better for that instant, but did create the kind of vicious cycle that you're referring to Donna.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:But before the surgery the doctor did also say that I was swallowing air unconsiously to surpress


He might have meant you were just swallowing more frequently and the attendant air that goes with it, not that you were actually swallowing air on its own.


> quotewhich created another whole set of problems - bad lower intestinal gas, bloating, and farting)


This almost certainly is from swallowing air, however.


> quote:I found that swallowing more air intentionally


Do you know how you do that? Don't you just mean you are swallowing?


----------

